# How to Fix Rv roof leaks



## lisawilliams123

Can any one tell me about DIY solution for fixing roof leaks in my RV? Waiting for your positive response.Thanks


----------



## C Nash

Where is it leaking?  What type roof do you have , rubber, aluminum or fiberglass Need more info?


----------



## Emma Brian

Liquid Rubber Roof Coatings by EPDMCoatings is the DIY solution of RV roof leaks problem. You can get more information by visiting liquidrubberroofing blog. Thanks


----------



## Gary King

Rubberized leak stopper are available. That will be of great help in fixing roof leaks


----------



## Isabella John

You can also check Rvliquidroof.net for all about RV roof problems. Thanks


----------



## nowhereman

M y A/C rotted my roof, I used this rubberized stuff and it seemed to work fine. Good luck.


----------



## Jonathan Merage

As mentioned by other members rubberized stopper is a good solution to fix leaks in your RV.


----------



## Isabella John

@Jonathan, yes I agree with you.


----------



## SCcamper

We have used some of these tapes for minor repairs and around the slide seals.

https://www.bigrocksupply.com/store/Search.aspx?SearchTerms=rv roofing tape


----------



## jenniferleonardo

Even the most durable built RV roof will wear out and eventually leak, but the good news is that most of the RV roof repairs are DIY meaning you can work on the repairs on your own if you have the right materials like RV Roof Magic. To stave off the long term damage of a leaking roof, you need to use RV Roof Magic.


----------

